# 7V / 5V SATA Adapter bauen für H80i



## S!lent dob (9. Oktober 2015)

*7V / 5V SATA Adapter bauen für H80i*

Servus,
ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das die Pumpe der H80i ihren Saft aus dem SATA-Stromstecker bekommt und der 3 Pin Stecker nur zu Auslesen des Tachosignals dient.
Da ich einen Molex zu SATA Adapter nutze frage ich mich ob ich nicht durch einfache Pinänderung die Spannung reduzieren könnte?
Die Pumpe gurgelt und gluckert überhaubt nicht, erzeugt aber ein rauschen wie Lüfter bei 1800 U/min (was wohl mit Ihrer Dehzahl von 2250 U/min zusammenhängt).
Meine Temps sind eisig, 45° unter Spiele Last, nach mehreren Stunden, mit lautlosen NB Black Silent Lüftern, da geht also noch ne Menge.


----------



## Lexx (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 7V / 5V SATA Adapter bauen für H80i*

Pin-Änderung geht nicht, müsste ein Wiederstand in den Adapter.


----------



## Hatuja (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 7V / 5V SATA Adapter bauen für H80i*

Doch geht, meine Gehäuselüfter drossele ich so seit Ewigkeiten. 12V, 7V und 5V sind kein Problem, die kommen ja direkt am Molex/Sata Stecker an. Nur für "Zwischenstufen" (z.B. 10v) brauchst du Widerstände. Ist hier sehr gut beschrieben: Lüfter drosseln - Lüfter von 12V auf 7V oder 5V drosseln - PC-Erfahrung.de

Du musst nur schauen, ob die Pumpe damit klar kommt und noch anläuft.


----------



## S!lent dob (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 7V / 5V SATA Adapter bauen für H80i*

Mist, ab 7V beginnt sie schon zu rattern. Nerfig.

Kabb man da über einen Drehpoti nicht irgendwas machen? Hätte da noch Platz an meiner 3 Pin Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Hatuja (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 7V / 5V SATA Adapter bauen für H80i*

Naja, klar kann man das. Du musst dir halt einen 3Pin Lüfteranschluss auf SATA-Buchse Adapter basteln.

Angabe Ohne Gewähr:
Beim 3-Pin Anschluss hast du Rot (+12v), Schwarz (GND) und Gelb als Tacho-Signal. Du müsstest dann das rote 3-Pin Kabel mit dem gelben Kabel der SATA-Buchse verbinden, Schwarz halt mit Schwarz und das Tacho-Signal von der Pumpe kannst ans gelbe Kabel des 3-Pins klemmen.
Du musst nur sichergehen, dass die Lüftersteuerung genug Ampere zu Verfügung stellen kann!


----------



## S!lent dob (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 7V / 5V SATA Adapter bauen für H80i*

Hui, super, danke für die Antwort!
Wenn ich das nochmal hinterfragen dürfte:
SATA Anschluß: Rot 12v ; 2x Schwarz Masse; Gelb Tacho
3 Pin: Identisch, nur das nur 1x Masse vorhanden ist.

Demnach müste ich ja nur farbengleich anklemmen, das ist ja schon fast zu einfach


----------



## Hatuja (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 7V / 5V SATA Adapter bauen für H80i*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Hui, super, danke für die Antwort!
> Wenn ich das nochmal hinterfragen dürfte:
> SATA Anschluß: Rot 12v ; 2x Schwarz Masse; Gelb Tacho
> 3 Pin: Identisch, nur das nur 1x Masse vorhanden ist.
> ...



HALT!!! STOP!!!!! NEIN!!!!!!

Richtig lesen:



> Du müsstest dann das rote 3-Pin Kabel mit dem gelben Kabel der SATA-Buchse verbinden



3Pin:
*Rot*: +*12* Volt
Schwarz: GND
Gelb: Tacho

SATA:
*Rot*: +*5* Volt
2x Schwarz: GND
*Gelb*: +*12* Volt
SATA hat kein Tacho-Signal! (Wozu auch...?)


Kurz noch ein Bildchen gemalt, wie es *meiner Meinung* *nach* funktioniert *müsste*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben der SATA-Stecker, daran kommt die Pumpe. Links darunter der 3-Pin Stecker, daran kommt das Tacho-Signal der Pumpe. Unten dann die 3-Pin Buchse, die du an die Lüftersteuerung anschließt.

Edit2: Grad gesehen, dass es ein SATA-Stecker braucht, hab's angepasst.


----------



## S!lent dob (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 7V / 5V SATA Adapter bauen für H80i*


Manchmal ist es gut wenn unerwartet etwas da zwischen kommt 

Werd es dann mal in ruhe in Angriff nehmen.


----------

